# Just reporting



## cda (Nov 25, 2009)

Integration of Residential

Sprinklers with Water

Supply Systems

http://www.firesprinklerinitiative.org/ ... ration.pdf


----------



## FM William Burns (Nov 25, 2009)

Re: Just reporting

Good report that some may say is biased!


----------

